# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  vran

## vran

oops - I did post but how/where it went not sure - dear me!!!!!  :Blush7: 
I am constructing a small kit (ranbuild) shed 5x3 - rafter c100 spacing @ 2.5m.
I am sarking roof and will roofmesh under. What I would like advice on is installtion instuctions for the roofmesh. All tips will be appreciated.

----------


## Bloss

> oops - I did post but how/where it went not sure - dear me!!!!! 
> I am constructing a small kit (ranbuild) shed 5x3 - rafter c100 spacing @ 2.5m.
> I am sarking roof and will roofmesh under. What I would like advice on is installtion instuctions for the roofmesh. All tips will be appreciated.

  You posted here: http://www.renovateforum.com/f83/she...rflutes-97146/ To find your posts go to your 'Profile' on the button at top right of your screen and on the left you can use 'Find all posts" - or use the Help function . . . . 
In any case your are gene rally better to start you own thread as you did here rather than try to get a new set of Q&A going in another thread even if on a similar subject. And use the subject to indicate what your main inquiry is about (in this case you seem to have left it blank - makes it harder to find later too. 
So my answer in the other thread was: 
Definitely use sarking - I'd go further and spend some more on some anticon or equivalent blanket or as the foil bubble which is a reasonable halfway, but IMO too expensive for the modest gain over regular heavy duty foil. If you had plenty of money and were planning on spending a lot of time in the shed then foilboard Factory Roof insulation works very well and can be placed after build. Really no need for mesh, but can help installation. The roof job is really two- or three-person and the insulation makes that a necessity really (although it is possible with one, but a PITA!). 
If using foil alone then double sided tape or even folded masking tape is the go to hold temporarily as you go - you do sections at a time so that you can get roof panels on to protect foil or blanket - wind is killer for the insulation install (and for roof panels too). Shedblog's site has some useful material on install of bubble and the principles apply to foil. I am not recommending - he is simply a commercial operator using this forum - might be fine, might not be, I don't know - as always shop around. 
Interestingly this guide from bluescope steel BlueScope Steel Australia: Insulate Steel Roofs is misleading for the tropical zone as it seems to show no airspace between the foil side of a blanket and the steel roof - in which case the foil will be next to useless as it will simply conduct heat directly to and from the steel - it must have an air gap to work!

----------


## vran

Thanks so much for your advice Bloss.
Unfortunately sarking (foil insulation) supported by mesh is really my only option, cost wise. I would love to use Anticon but at this time it really is just a bit too exy for my wallet! 
I do agree re the foil with any wind factor - I am lucky to have some good mates who I can call on and more importantly are keen to help put the "mecano" set together (that's what the're calling it!!)  
I have found some instructions for mesh installation on the AUSMESH site - I just need to get my head around the most efficient method to tackle the mesh installation. A mate of mine came up with the suggestion of securing the mesh to the centre rafter by teking through bracing strap into the rafter - seems to be a reasonable - that would probably hold the mesh reasonable staright also which would be a bonus . 
Once again Bloss thanks for your sage advice 
Cheers 
vran

----------

